# Red Dress Drone Project



## Destin (Sep 7, 2018)

I’ve had this idea for a drone photo for at least a year now, but wasn’t able to coordinate things to make it happen. Tonight it all lined up, and I was able to bring a vision to reality.

I'm planning to complete an entire series of "The girl in the red dress" drone photos.

Feedback and CC welcome as usual.




Untitled by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2018)

Very good concept. The phallic symbolism is interesting. It always amazea me to see how cool things look when seen from the air! Your photo earns the Winner badge from me. A series of photos using this red dress concept...a simply delicious idea!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow! Wow! Wow!  Good stuff, keep ‘em coming.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice, great idea....


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2018)

cool. Every time I see your drone images, I want one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 8, 2018)

Very imaginative! Shame to waste a beautiful lady though, lol. You should have used an ugly one...you would have made her day and we'd have never known


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 8, 2018)

Echoing the comments above, this is one of your better works.


----------



## Destin (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow, thank you all for the positive comments! 

@Derrel I hadn’t even thought about the phallic symbolism, but you’re right!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 8, 2018)

Hmm, if that is an example of your vision ... then it will make for an awesome series. The images would look awesome in a gallery exhibition.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## PhotoPro1 (Sep 11, 2018)

I like it a lot, but I like it even more cut in half. The whole bottom half is unnecessary for me.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 11, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Very good concept. The phallic symbolism is interesting. It always amazea me to see how cool things look when seen from the air! Your photo earns the Winner badge from me. A series of photos using this red dress concept...a simply delicious idea!



I totally agree with Derrel. I absolutely love this and can't wait to see more from the series.


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 11, 2018)

Agree 100% with all the above comments.  IMO it is a cracking image and well thought out and taken.


----------



## Destin (Sep 11, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Agree 100% with all the above comments.  IMO it is a cracking image and well thought out and taken.



Thank you!


----------



## Destin (Sep 11, 2018)

Second image in the series is done. I don't think it's nearly as strong as the first one, but I still enjoy it. They can't all be portfolio pieces, but I think it'll fit into the collection well. Admittedly, I photoshopped a driveway out of this one. I'm okay with that as this series is clearly art, and not journalistic.

I also changed the title of the thread to reflect the fact that I'll be posting ongoing images here for this project - I thought this approach made more sense than a new dedicated thread or a bunch of them. 




Red Dress Project 2 by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 11, 2018)

Hmm, IMO, it would look stronger if we did not actually see the tower ... A lady in a square in a green square.


----------



## Destin (Sep 11, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, IMO, it would look stronger if we did not actually see the tower ... A lady in a square in a green square.



That was actually my initial vision, but it was very windy and I was unable to properly line the drone up for it. May give it another go sometime.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 11, 2018)

I think, part of the "magic" is not really being sure what we are looking at. The environment becomes the image.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 11, 2018)

If you have enough green field, let it take over the image ... I think the thing that is so attractive is the diminutive red dressed woman, that brings the viewer back to earth.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 11, 2018)

PhotoPro1 said:


> I like it a lot, but I like it even more cut in half. The whole bottom half is unnecessary for me.



I don’t know. I think I could go either way. I don’t honk the way he has it gives it a grounded feeling. The pier is attached to something; it is solid. I placed my hand over the lower half and it is still visually appealing to me but it gives a more floating, free feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## weepete (Sep 12, 2018)

Very nice Destin, I'm quite a fan of small poeple in a large landscape. 1st is superb, 2nd I also like the angle as you'd loose the height aspect, without it she could just be on the ground. I think the cloning needs a bit more care to follow the lines in the grass and to be built up using smaller sections of different parts of the image, it's a bit smudged in the whitish bit and there's an obvious duplicate of two bushes and ground patches.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 12, 2018)

Admittedly the first image was likely better, I still like this 2nd one. I lean toward staying away from cropping as the openess makes the image. The indentations in the grass surrounding the tower makes a nice pattern.

FYI I probably called you a bad name on Monday as I was forced to literally tear myself away from the drone display at Best Buy. I got away just in the nick of time as my hand was unconsciously reaching for the credit card.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 12, 2018)

Great concept with some good execution.  Looking forward to seeing more results.  I know a couple who went to Iceland and she posed in elegant clothing on very rough, weather-beaten landscapes somewhat similar in concept to this (not red and not taken from the air but definitely shot from a distance) and they were powerful.  I think continued variations on this (maybe on a rock in the middle of moving water, or in a rock garden, or a large tarmac (like an abandoned air strip) could all have similar impacts.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 12, 2018)

JoeW said:


> a large tarmac (like an abandoned air strip)



Cool idea!!!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 13, 2018)

Your drone pics are ace, makes me want one so bad.

Hows life being Nikon free?


----------



## Destin (Sep 13, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Your drone pics are ace, makes me want one so bad.
> 
> Hows life being Nikon free?



Thank you!

So far, so good. The real test will be the first time I use fuji for a paid shoot. Luckily that’s not anytime soon.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 13, 2018)

Great idea and great shots, especially the first.


----------



## 6-string-traveler (Sep 13, 2018)

Very nice. I agree, I could get rid of the bottom half. Nothing wrong with the picture as a whole though, just my preference.


----------



## 6-string-traveler (Sep 13, 2018)

And man this makes me want to get a drone!


----------



## Destin (Sep 13, 2018)

6-string-traveler said:


> And man this makes me want to get a drone!



Don’t do it, it’s addicting!


----------

